# Casio Dw-280



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I picked this up today it is in mint condition, Can anyone tell me if this is a collectable watch? I saw one on the bay for crazy money. It would appear to be from just before G Shock. I am interested for any information as Digital is not my area. thx.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Last one on Ebay sold for Â£9.50 but there are some up for over $250 BIN

Nice looking Casio though, retro cool


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/220869305905?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y

????????????? Crazy or what?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Haggis said:


> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/220869305905?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y
> 
> ????????????? Crazy or what?


Not knocking the watch, but no way would I pay that for it!

(Just my opinion and no offence meant)


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone have one of these collectable watches?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a DW-285, does that count...? 










Now back in the spares box after a botched attempt to re-colour the case, first with fabric dye (which didn't work...) and then with satin spray paint (which, surprisingly, did work!).

I've also got a DW-290T, courtesy of last year's RLT Secret Santa:










:thumbup:


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have one,but it looks great!


----------

